# Bastards of the Last War (IC 5e)



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2015)

The floors, the walls, and the air are filled with the kind of heat that pulses out in waves like a heartbeat. Everything is dancing fire light and there?s the sting of embers against your hands and face and any other exposed bit of skin. It?s too hot to draw a breath easily. The air is filled with so much smoke; it isn?t clear what time of day it is anymore.

The only thing you?re certain of in this moment is one way or another The Red Rose will be landing a bit before schedule. And not all in one piece.

The roar of the elemental that binds and tows the airship is echoing from somewhere through the smoke. Wood creaks with the stress of fire and there?s a shudder that rocks the deck every so often.

Whoever attacked was hard to miss. Massive bolts of arcane energy tore the deck and bridge apart. The back half of the ship fell away and the front was dragged on. Only the one elemental left. Then the fires began.

The Red Rose tilts toward what might be the front. It?s slow at first and then begins to accelerate downward. Smoke billows past you and over the deck. The change in direction and the increase in speed have soot and ash coursing over your face, into your eyes and up your nose.

Ground or water. The latter is the better choice, but not crashing would be preferable. A voice cuts through the smoke, choked by the ash from burning wood. ?Brace!? 

_________


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2015)

The sky is greenish white in the spots where it peeks between the trees. It's a little after dawn and the air is crisp and cold; the sound of water dripping onto leaves and into puddles fills the air. Everything is wet and damp and muddy. Your skin prickles at the touch of the air. 

A long piece of the vessel you were riding in has cushioned your fall, the wood is half buried in mud and you can still smell the smoke from the fires.The forest you find yourself in is made up of tall, skinny well spaced out trees. T he ground is damp, dead leaves and dirt. There's no sign of the rest of the ship.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 4, 2015)

Thomnir groaned before suddenly groping around him frantically, relaxing once he felt the handle of his trusty greataxe. Now he could deal with life. Sitting up was painful, but he managed to get to his feet.
"The bloody fuck happened?" he grumbled, looking for someplace with a better vantage point. "The war's supposed to be over, I got the fucking memo to prove it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2015)

Sol slowly opens his eyes as a splitting head ache hits him slowly getting up the young man looks around.
"..."

"Hello? Anyone else alive?!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 5, 2015)

Thomnir heard a voice call out. jogging towards the general direction it came from, he shouted "Oi! Somebody alive out there? If you're dead, then don't worry about, I think the Blood of Vol are very respectable people!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> Thomnir heard a voice call out. jogging towards the general direction it came from, he shouted "Oi! Somebody alive out there? If you're dead, then don't worry about, I think the Blood of Vol are very respectable people!"


Sol starts moving towards the direction of Thomnir's voice as well
"Yes, I'm alive for the moment!"
Until he comes upon the Thomnir
"A dwarf! Never heard of Blood of Vol. So someone else did live, do you know what happened on the ship?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 5, 2015)

"Ah, excellent!" Thomnir said, coming upon the human boy. "Not too sure what happened except that we were attacked. Might have been pirates, might have been a bunch of fools who didn't haven't realized the war ended along with Cyre."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah, excellent!" Thomnir said, coming upon the human boy. "Not too sure what happened except that we were attacked. Might have been pirates, might have been a bunch of fools who didn't haven't realized the war ended along with Cyre."



"Ah right, well if you don't know what happened and where we are? Give me a moment, I'll try to get some bearings. Make sure nothing sneaks up on me will you? Poke me if something comes up."
Sol casually waves his hand, a hawk appears out of the void onto a tree, he telepathically communicates with the hawk
Fly overhead, I need to learn the area
The hawk flies above the trees circling and showing the surrounding area
Sol sees and hears through the hawk showing him the entire area above and makes deductions based on what he sees.
Investigation: 1d20+5
14+5 = 19
Nature: 1d20+3
19+3 = 22
History: 1d20+5
18+5 = 23
((I don't know the perception bonus for a hawk, sorry)


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 5, 2015)

"Hrm. All right. But don't run off if you want me to guard your back." Thomnir warned, and kept an eye on their surroundings.
Perception:
14+2 = 16

Something occured to the dwarf. "The name's Thomnir, by the way." he said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Sol_ 



Your hawk takes to the skies and there's the inevitable moment at the start when you have to adjust to seeing through the eyes of the small beast as the winds whip past it. It circles low once and then sails upward to get a better view of the wide area. The land is heavily covered in trees and it's hard to see anything below the canopy.

As the hawk turns toward the east you can see the swirling dead gray mists of the Mournland in the distance and a lake lapping at its edges. 

Down here on the ground a smoky smell fills your lungs, fire is not too far away.





*Spoiler*: _Thomnir_ 



Trees, trees and more trees. There is very little noise here besides the dripping of water off the leaves and the rattle of wet branches in the wind. In any direction it's hard to see too far before the trees blot something out. There's a smell like fire.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2015)

Sol sight and hearing goes back to his body and he turns eastward, the same direction the hawk is, then requests the hawk lower itself down below the canopy and keep a look out for anything that may seem like a threat while following them overhead, like other humanoids((besides the two of them)) for example and letting him know where the threat is.

"The Mournland is to the east, where I'm currently facing. If it's east then we know where we generally are. Of course we don't want to go to The Mournland if the name itself didn't make things too obvious , but we may find refuge from the fire there and a good place to get our bearings from the lake on it's borders. Unless you have any other suggestions Mr... ?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2015)

Thomnir doesn't answer for what seems like an eternity, but there's the distinct sound of another voice as the sound of dead leaves and dry sticks crushing underfoot come from the forest nearby. 
*
"You came from the shooting star?"* The woman's out of breath as she speaks and when she steps into view you can see why; heavy chain-mail jangles on her body and she carries a crossbow. The tabard below her armor bears a silvery wisp embroidered on a spearhead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thomnir doesn't answer for what seems like an eternity, but there's the distinct sound of another voice as the sound of dead leaves and dry sticks crushing underfoot come from the forest nearby.
> *
> "You came from the shooting star?"* The woman's out of breath as she speaks and when she steps into view you can see why; heavy chain-mail jangles on her body and she carries a crossbow. The tabard below her armor bears a silvery wisp embroidered on a spearhead.



"No,madam, we came from the Red Rose, a ship. What's this about a shooting star?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sol sight and hearing goes back to his body and he turns eastward, the same direction the hawk is, then requests the hawk lower itself down below the canopy and keep a look out for anything that may seem like a threat while following them overhead, like other humanoids((besides the two of them)) for example and letting him know where the threat is.
> 
> "The Mournland is to the east, where I'm currently facing. If it's east then we know where we generally are. Of course we don't want to go to The Mournland if the name itself didn't make things too obvious , but we may find refuge from the fire there and a good place to get our bearings from the lake on it's borders. Unless you have any other suggestions Mr... ?"


"I told you, its Thomnir." the dwarf said, glaring at Sol irritably. "Does your fancy magic make you deaf?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thomnir doesn't answer for what seems like an eternity, but there's the distinct sound of another voice as the sound of dead leaves and dry sticks crushing underfoot come from the forest nearby.
> *
> "You came from the shooting star?"* The woman's out of breath as she speaks and when she steps into view you can see why; heavy chain-mail jangles on her body and she carries a crossbow. The tabard below her armor bears a silvery wisp embroidered on a spearhead.



"Not a shooting star lass, a falling ship."

16+0 = 16 (I think a 16 to recognize one of the most widely spread religions on the continent)
"What's a girl from the Order of the Silver Flame doing out here ?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> "I told you, its Thomnir." the dwarf said, glaring at Sol irritably. "Does your fancy magic make you deaf?"


"Yes, actually. Name is Sol."


> "Not a shooting star lass, a falling ship."
> 
> 16+0 = 16 (I think a 16 to recognize one of the most widely spread religions on the continent)
> "What's a girl from the Order of the Silver Flame doing out here ?"


Sol lets Thomnir handle the talking.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> "I told you, its Thomnir." the dwarf said, glaring at Sol irritably. "Does your fancy magic make you deaf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"I rather like shooting stars,"* she says this without even considering that he's said something else. 

*"Initiate, I'm not actually of the Order yet. And I actually don't know. I woke up a few days ago out here--all I remember was being at a tavern with friends and then..." *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2015)

You of course recognize the Church of the Silver Flame and know that they're one of the biggest religions in the civilized world.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2015)

"So you don't have any more of an idea here we are than we do. Lovely." Thomnir said, face meeting palm. "All right, here's what we're going to do. We'll head towards the lake that Mr..." Thomnir trailed off. "All right, introductions first. The name's Thomnir, don't forget it because I won't be telling you again. And the two of you are...?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2015)

> all I remember was being at a tavern with friends and then..."


Sol stays silent regarding the woman's plight right now, there are more concerning things, like fire.



Ichypa said:


> "So you don't have any more of an idea here we are than we do. Lovely." Thomnir said, face meeting palm. "All right, here's what we're going to do. We'll head towards the lake that Mr..." Thomnir trailed off. "All right, introductions first. The name's Thomnir, don't forget it because I won't be telling you again. And the two of you are...?"


The falcon descends towards so and l is temporarily desummoned into a safe place for later use like before.
"Sol."
Sol faces east again.
"This way."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2015)

*"I'm Citrine, Initiate of the Silver Flame,"* she says.  *"It's nice to meet the both of you." *

Sol starts walking toward the East along with his falcon. Citrine falls in step just following behind him. 

_Is this the way that Thomnir wants to head too?_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2015)

Thomnir hefts his axe and follows.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2015)

The cloud cover burns off as the day wears on and the trio makes their way to the East. The trees fade until they give way to open fields and a little after midday you take lunch at the beginning at the crest of a hill overlooking a small trench. Though it must be some ways off. 

As you eat there's a crackling howl from deeper to the East, but it's hard to pinpoint where.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The cloud cover burns off as the day wears on and the trio makes their way to the East. The trees fade until they give way to open fields and a little after midday you take lunch at the beginning at the crest of a hill overlooking a small trench. Though it must be some ways off.
> 
> As you eat there's a crackling howl from deeper to the East, but it's hard to pinpoint where.



Thomnir frowned and picked his axe.
"Lunch time's over, boys and girls." he said with a low, controlled tone, staring off vaguely in the direction of the noise. "I think I'll be taking point from here on out, aye?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2015)

Go ahead and give me a perception check.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2015)

Thomnir peered into the forest ahead.

Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2015)

((I'll just stick with Sol's passive perception.))


----------

